# People who touch or lean on yr car!



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

This actually makes me cringe, might just be me being ridiculous but I cannot stand it when i've spent a whole afternoon polishing the car for someone to go up to it with their greasy hands and have to touch it coz its shiny... and its even worse when yr talking to them and they feel its ok for them to lean up against my car with their jeans on and those metal things on the back that could scratch it!

Just had to get this off my chest, see if anyone agrees with me or i am actually mad lol :evil:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Totally agree, also when topgear/5th gear etc. presenters sit on the bonnet/wing of the vehicle they are discussing. Really annoys me. :evil: 
H.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Nobody touches my car!! I even through a fit at the Operations Manager at work when some twat was allowed to walk round our private car park leaving leaflets under the wipers! Apparently 'this could happen anywhere'...yes, but I don't leave my car just anywhere!!!!! Aaaarrrggghhh!!!!!!

That feels better.... :wink:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Pisses me right off too!!!

Also the cupped hand marks you get on the side windows where they have been looking through ! :x


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

yes hornster exactly!! and for some reason greasy handprints are so hard to get off! Especially at this sweaty time of the year!

i'm glad alot of you agree!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Yep one of my pet hates aswell


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I would rather have someones fingerprints on my car from admiration, than having it scratched from jealousy. Finger prints DO NOT damage your car, unlike scratches.


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

maybe, but why touch? what difference does it make to them touching my pride and joy? Why cant they just say its nice??


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Adam TTR said:


> maybe, but why touch? what difference does it make to them touching my pride and joy? Why cant they just say its nice??


Probably druggies who think they're hallucinating and have to touch your immaculate car to make sure it IS real :lol:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I had to restrain myself from shouting at a colleague the other day. I was giving her a lift and when she got out the car, she put her bag on the roof to sort through it. 

It was only the A4, but even so...


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Kell said:


> I had to restrain myself from shouting at a colleague the other day. I was giving her a lift and when she got out the car, she put her bag on the roof to sort through it.
> 
> It was only the A4, but even so...


OMG.......I bet you were there with a magnifying glass afterwards, checking for scratches !!  What on earth was she thinking ??


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

tell them you've just waxed it and it will rub off on their clothes!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Kell said:


> I had to restrain myself from shouting at a colleague the other day. I was giving her a lift and when she got out the car, she put her bag on the roof to sort through it.
> 
> It was only the A4, but even so...


I remember hubby shouting at someone who dared to scrape the snow from the roof of his pride and joy to make a snowball! The look on their face was priceless...


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

phodge said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > I had to restrain myself from shouting at a colleague the other day. I was giving her a lift and when she got out the car, she put her bag on the roof to sort through it.
> ...


Actually tha's just reminded me of a mate who wrote clean me on the bonnet of the TT.

Now he did get a telling off.


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

You guys are mad...

Slamming the door I understand, but fingerprints who cares, when I use the TT I get it washed in an out, I drive round the corner, its dirty again, maybe a new chip is added, if I were to be worried about ever little chip, scratch, fingerprint or dent I wouldn't be able to sleep at night :lol:

For sure I don't want my car scratched or dirty, but it is going to happen, especially when you live in London.


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

i just cant help it, i love my car and thats that!

I had these kids playing football in my road the other day right near my car... that was painful for me to watch but they were ok


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Off with their heads!
[smiley=behead2.gif]

Hev x


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

My mother in law runs her hands down the side of mine and round the curvy bit at the end :lol:


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Dotti said:


> My mother in law runs her hands down the side of mine and round the curvy bit at the end :lol:


My girlfriends mum kind of did the same, when it was dirty, to demonstrate to me how dirty the car was she ran her finger along the side.... :evil:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Dotti said:


> My mother in law runs her hands down the side of mine and round the curvy bit at the end :lol:


fnar fnar.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Adam TTR said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > My mother in law runs her hands down the side of mine and round the curvy bit at the end :lol:
> ...


If you're so proud of your car that you can't bear anyone else to touch it, how come you let it get in such a fucking state in the first place?

Sorry - if its dirty enough to "draw" on, its fucking hypocritical to slag people off for pointing that fact out to you... :wink:


----------



## johnnyboy (Feb 6, 2005)

Its only a car


----------



## tj (May 7, 2002)

And another thing, it's trying to get makeup marks off that pisses me off. The better they make the slap (to stay on longer) the harder it is to remove off everything it touches. Because your worth it - I don't feckin think so! They should supply the antidote to get the crap off the car. I do tone the advice down a bit when trying to encourage the misses to keep her mits off everything though. And she shuts the door by holding the window and not the door handle. There, I feel better now.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

tj said:


> And another thing, it's trying to get makeup marks off that pisses me off. The better they make the slap (to stay on longer) the harder it is to remove off everything it touches. Because your worth it - I don't feckin think so! They should supply the antidote to get the crap off the car. I do tone the advice down a bit when trying to encourage the misses to keep her mits off everything though. And she shuts the door by holding the window and not the door handle. There, I feel better now.


ummmm, why are you using make-up on the car? :roll: - use polish and wax like the rest of us! :lol:

Hev x


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

jampott said:


> Adam TTR said:
> 
> 
> > Dotti said:
> ...


i completely agree, but it had been raining on my journey up to my girlfriends house by the time i got there it had dried in (50 miles from me) so I had have a valid excuse!


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

Adam TTR said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > My mother in law runs her hands down the side of mine and round the curvy bit at the end :lol:
> ...


I take it you've informed your GF that any chance of marriage is off unless the potential mother outlaw is tuned in.

Your not on your own I can't stand it, if my car is clean I don't want sticky paw prints on it and if it's dirty I want it to remain were it's landed as it looks dirtier if someone disturbs the dust, i know my shink thinks I need special help [smiley=help.gif]

Oh and while I'm on, if your going to slam my door, use the door handle and not the window or at least wear the white gloves I supplied you!!!!


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

yes! Why use the glass?? Theres a perfectly good handle like on every car that it used for opeing and closing the door!!

Also while your sitting in my car, is it REALLY necessary for you to play about with the seat settings? Your not driving, your a passenger!! <--- the seat always ends up higher than mine so then from behind the headrests dont match up to the same level! haha... this is how petty i am!

Also, i notice how passengers always find the lever at the front to adjust their seat as i'm pulling away thus having a negative effect and they fly backwards then give me that derranged look of 'what happened there??' That annoys me too!!


----------

